# Can u Shoot +p(hot loads) in Tarus revolvers?



## Bam Bam (Apr 28, 2010)

Question i'd like to know!Tarus claims their guns can shoot plus p(hot loads). I know Ruger bhs and rhs can shoot hot loads how about tarus 44 mag.


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't.  Check out what the makers of Buffalo Bore ammo (factory loaded HOT ammo) say about different makes of .44


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 28, 2010)

.44 Mag loads are, by definition "hot".  As for Buffalo Bore ammo, I say use it with caution.  Any ammo that states that it is loaded above SAAMI specs is probably not good for continuous use.

If you are loading your own above "book loads" then you are asking for trouble IMO.  If you are loading within published data (and I don't mean published somewhere on the internet), then you can shoot those loads in any modern firearm.


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 29, 2010)

Not totally true.  Some published loads for the 44 mag are for use in the Redhawk and Super Redhawk ONLY. Such as the loads published in the April issue of Handloader Magazine. Lots of people think the Blackhawk is as strong as the Redhawk but it's not. Read the information published with the loads, it will tell you if it is not recommended for a specific gun or if it is only recommended for a specific gun.  By the way... that article in the Handloader magazine is an excellent article, it's called "Handloading The +P .44 Magnum... Shooting the Heavyweights" written by Brian Pearce.


----------



## seeemmiss (May 12, 2010)

I think a Taurus is just as strong as a Smith and Wesson and the 44 mag was developed on the Smith and Wesson design. Here is a link about the myths of the 45 Colt strength. The 44 is got to be stronger than the 45 since the holes are smaller. 

http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/dissolving_the_myth.htm


----------



## Junior_357 (May 14, 2010)

seeemmiss said:


> I think a Taurus is just as strong as a Smith and Wesson and the 44 mag was developed on the Smith and Wesson design.



Maybe...but neither of them is anywhere near as strong as the Redhawk.  Just as no S&W or Taurus .357 is as strong as a GP100.  Ruger DA revolvers are seriously built like freaking tanks.

I've seen a number of N-frame S&W magnum revolvers that have either been 'shot loose' or have suffered internal damage from hot loads.  And I own a Model 28...and no S&W is stronger than the Model 27's and 28's built before 1980...or specifically before they started putting 8 rounds of .357 in the N-frame.  Not even the coveted Model 29 .44M.  There's more metal in the cylinder and forcing cone on my M28 than there is on any .44M gun simply due to the difference in bullet diameter.

Back to the matter at hand...I have a Taurus 608 in .357M with 8-3/8" barrel...and I shoot rifle-power loads through it.  Will I eventually break it...yeah, probably.  Do I shoot mass quantity of those loads through it - NO.  I shoot one or maybe 2 at a time...generally pointed at either a deer or a hog.

I wouldn't shoot anything over SAAMI specs...except in the case of .38+P loads which they wimped out on several years back.  I do load very warm (nearly 20K CUP) .38's rounds on an almost daily basis...but I'm not shooting them through a J-frame either...


----------

